# Wearing Your Own Shirts



## yuptees (Aug 9, 2008)

How helpful is this in terms of advertising? I mean, have you ever gotten sales from random people by simply wearing your shirts?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I wear my own stuff everyday,on some shirts I even put on the back ask me about custom shirts. I always put my website address on them. I went out with friends last night after work and was wear a crude shirt , I had made the Club owner loved it. He ordered 24 to sell. He also had the band announce the shirts would be for sell next week or pre order today. I also wnet to a diner accross from the club and she wants me to put shirts in for sale too. I think wearing your stuff is ta great form of advertisement. .... JB


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

all i wear are my own shirts.... i actually gave about 6 garbage bags full of shirts to the homeless shelter...these were my non-237am shirts...

if you dont market yourself....who will

b


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

yuptees said:


> I mean, have you ever gotten sales from random people by simply wearing your shirts?


I've gotten lots of sales right there in person, just by wearing my shirts and having people ask me where I got it.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

yep, there's no better way to let people see your stuff and when they ask you know the answers cause you made em


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

I have... I was in the local Wal-mart and was wearing what I call my billboard shirt, which has everything we do on the back of it, and a guy came up to me and gave me his business card and asked if we can make him some hats and shirts, so we got the business.


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 8, 2008)

All the shirts in my closet seem to be my own. I think if they're designs you like, why not? That's the reason I got into this. If the design is good enough, you are bound to have people ask about it. I've had quite a few sales by wearing my own stuff. At the very least, you're sporting some cool gear.


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

Wearing your own shirts is the way to go. Also put them on your spouse / kids / significant other, etc.


----------



## sicilianstyle (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya it has to be the best way to market your own products. When my t-shirts are finally made and here in my hands, im going to wear them and give some out to friends so they can promote them aswell. Cant wait to show my stuff off and spread the word!


----------



## analogue (Aug 31, 2007)

I always wear mine, people comment on them and generally seem to like them so I certainly can't do any harm! It isn't exactly going to make your sales jump but if it sells the odd one or two then it's worth it, plus you get to wear a T shirt you designed yourself, what could be better!

People are far more likely to buy things if they see other people buying and using them.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

molina67 said:


> I have... I was in the local Wal-mart and was wearing what I call my billboard shirt, which has everything we do on the back of it, and a guy came up to me and gave me his business card and asked if we can make him some hats and shirts, so we got the business.


Can you give us a sample of what your "billboard" looks like ? I have little to no imagination but can take a sample and then get my own ideas.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yuptees said:


> How helpful is this in terms of advertising? I mean, have you ever gotten sales from random people by simply wearing your shirts?


I think it depends on what your designs are.

If you have designs that are "conversation starters", then whether you wear them or a customer wears them, you will get people asking about them.

I've actually had several sales in my online store from people saying that they saw someone wearing my t-shirts and they asked them where they got them. I have a spot on my order form that asks where they heard about the site.


----------



## oddTEE (Aug 12, 2008)

It's basically self-promotion in the Marketing world, _*people, do it!*_ it really works, it's your personal business card or better your _"business shirt"_.


----------



## enzogg (Mar 7, 2008)

It definitely can't hurt.


----------



## amelingui (Feb 6, 2008)

Wearing your shirts is great promotion and can be also a great moral booster. My website was up for a few weeks but I still hadn't made any sales, I thought it was because people just didn't like my designs. I started wearing my designs and all of them got positive comments, so I decided to keep pushing for a little while longer.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I cater to corporate by making promotional items but I find that everywhere you look I have some type of product with my company's informatin on it. I hand them out every chance I get. My family, friends, neighbors, and some strangers have benefited. I have actually gotten quite a few sales from this. My Neighbor happens to be the community HOA President and I was given the job of making all the neighborhood community yard signs for recent grads, the shirts for the softball summer league, and t-shirt orders for the end of summer community picnic. Yes self promotion works!

We are our best marketing tool.

Katrina


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Brag yourself up,who knows you better than you?. .... JB


----------



## Fienden (Aug 20, 2008)

Depends on who you are I guess. If you are seen as a "trendsetter", then yes, it's the best and cheapest way yo market your t-shirts. If you're not, it's more important to identify people in your network that is, and get them to wear your shirts.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think you necessarily need to be a "trendsetter".

As an example, I sold 3 shirts yesterday to complete strangers just because they liked the shirt I happened to be wearing.

One shirt I sold to a young college student that worked at the pharmacy. He liked my shirt and wanted to know where I got it. I told him, and he bought 1 right there.

Later that day, I was in the grocery store and 1 of the elderly women that walk around asking: "Can you find everything ok?", said she liked the "saying" on my shirt.

I proceeded to tell her about my brand, and she bought 1 for herself and a different design for her husband!

I'm no "trendsetter". Just walking around in my product doing everyday stuff.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Walking Billboard ... and it doesn't cost a penny!


----------



## phaedrus1968 (Nov 25, 2007)

Most of my best sales have come this way...if you're not proud of it, don't wear it! Also, make sure they are in good shape...while a lot of people will get impressed by a cool design, if said design is cracked, peeled or the shirt looks washed out, it's time to print/press yourself another.

just my .02, and probably worth exactly that much!


----------



## scenery2wear (Aug 15, 2008)

Great to wear your own designs- only if you feel happy in them, look good and are confident to market them yourself.Choose the best selling one. Always have business card at hand with website address on it 
get your friends and family to wear a selection too to help your promotion.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I do it all the time.

When Im going to a Party or Night Club, I always design something special for the night. People always ask.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't wear my own shirts for a very basic commercial reason. Once I put them on, I can't sell them as new afterwards. As I export the majority of my products, being seen in them, is of little benefit to me.

Wearing your own tees can be an extremely viable method of advertising. Just make sure its clean, pressed and has the image on square before you venture out though.


----------



## dancinmom (Aug 22, 2008)

I always wear my own shirts & pants & shorts...etc.....Because I use rhinestones for accents you can see me a mile away. My mom has been asked if people can take a picture of her shirt or jacket. She hands them one of my cards! I got $200 for 6 tank tops last week from my friend wearing one of my Rich Girl shirts. A lady saw it wanted it and my friend refered her right to me. Cash on the spot!


----------



## Chaka (Aug 13, 2008)

I wear it with conviction. In fact I pretty much stopped buying anyone elses tshirts.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I make what I wear so I wear what I make My husband used to struggle with finding tank tops to his liking, Now I make him exactly what he wants! I also bling what I wear and often make sales from what I am wearing. In fact, thinking of the last five days, I wore my garments 4 of the 5 and the 5th was a black white shirt I am testing out...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

All the time, at work, shopping and the rejects I wear at home,, as does my husband,, 
That is our best way of selling also for us.


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, for me personally I only make designs that I would wear myself


----------



## yourfacetees (Feb 20, 2008)

seems like a no-brainer...nothing wrong with shameless self promotion.


----------



## Urban Stylez (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not even open for business yet, But i have been wearing my own shirts for weeks, I did make some shirts for a local car show, and for a church day camp, that my son was in, Just to see if this is what i want to do or not. 
Well I have a 60 shirt contract, every 2-3 months, and 200-300 shirts, and 100-150 ball caps for anohter company. One small clothing shop seen my shirts and asked me to sell my own designs , as well as they want me to print there designs, And starting in 10 days i start printing for a small craft store that want some seasonal images printed.


So wearing your own shirts can be a VERY good think. 
I'm not even open yet, but i have over 5000$ worth of shirts sold. 

I think it is bad when a company sells a product, and they do not use it. 

If i were going to have a shirt made, and i got there and they were wearing a wal-mart shirt i would think that they are not willing to wear there own shirts. I can get high quilty shirts, and have anything i want on it for 3-4$( in know not anything, but a simple screen print). So why would i pay 10-15$ at wal mart, or more else where?


----------



## yourfacetees (Feb 20, 2008)

i'm pretty sure your post Urban Stylez sums it up...case closed. ha!


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Wear your own every single day!!!! I get sales everywhere from my own shirts. I even make my fam where them and carry around my biz cards.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

pretty much all i wear are my own shirts lol


----------



## AnalogJunkie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think this is a much bigger deal than people think.
If people are shopping online and come across your line they are much more likely to purchase from a brand they have heard of before.

Let's say they saw your friend wearing a shirt with a logo for your company 'such and such inc.' they are more likely to be interested in that item simply because they have heard of it before. People like things that are familiar to them.

Plus.. you don't even like your designs enough to wear them?..


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

enzogg said:


> It definitely can't hurt.


best piece of advice ever!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

Ever bit of advertising helps, I have a few marathon runners and I send them shirts to wear with our sites logo on, also I have heaps of friends who get tshirts lol for birthdays and xmas presents, and when we go out one of us is usually wearing one of our shirts, its all good for your site. And even if the design isnt liked, it doesnt matter as there is a good chance that they will remember your name.

Also friends are good to model your outfits as well. If your doing up a catalogue etc


----------



## providerex (Aug 27, 2008)

not only all I wear are my own brands, but I am slowly getting all my friends to wear them too.
I give away about 100 shirts a month to friends and people I like. as for sales. my plan of marketing is a bit or should I say allot different than most. I will NOT sell you a shirt. I will give it to you for free. as long as you get me 2 more people that want free shirts. I do good this way in terms that my site already has 1000 hits in 3 months. this would make it allot easer getting investors and creating a buzz over a product that is not even in production yet.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I must agree that it is a very great idea. Well I don't make my own designs I wear t-shirts with my website logo on them. I have four different tees with my sites url on them.
I also had bumper stickers made for my two cars and I always see people behind me starring at it and wondering what is it. If you have a unique name for your website it can be very rewarding. 
I use sitemeter to track where my hits come from and I can tell every time that I wear one of my shirts that the increase hits come from my home town jumps.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I do well letting my kids wear them to school. The kids at school love the name.


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2007)

I think its important that you wear it right though. If the shirt looks good on you then yes, definitely wear it, but if you happen to look bad in it, don't wear it, as you will not portray the right image of the shirt. That make sense?


----------



## sicilianstyle (Jul 19, 2008)

Victor said:


> I think its important that you wear it right though. If the shirt looks good on you then yes, definitely wear it, but if you happen to look bad in it, don't wear it, as you will not portray the right image of the shirt. That make sense?


 
Well obviously you wont wear something that looks bad on you. I know I wouldnt.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

You got it on baby!... If you are not willing to wear your own stuff, why should other be willing to pay to wear your stuff? Way to go bud...


----------



## Rory_ (Jan 2, 2008)

you should be your most valuable asset when it comes to advertising...so yes.. wear your shirts. if you arent a social dynamo.. become one. Networking is the most powerful thing when it comes to business.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rory_ said:


> you should be your most valuable asset when it comes to advertising...so yes.. wear your shirts. if you arent a social dynamo.. become one. Networking is the most powerful thing when it comes to business.


This is the most sound advice and stated so simply.This is the key to the overall complex question. .... JB


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

Many of my customers tell me they started making onesies or shirts for thier own kids or as gifts and then people asked if they can mae one for them to use or to give as a gift and slowly word of mouth spread and that's how thier business got started in the first place. If you read the about us page on many t-shirt companies websites you will see the same thing. It is definately a great way to market your stuff and for free!


----------



## Ghost23 (Sep 8, 2008)

My shirts are the only thing I will ever where! Shoot, I will go to church in my T! It is like Russell Simmons, you rarely see him without Phat Farm Clothing on. And if you do it is still something from Hip Hop, supporting his style!


----------



## dave1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a follow up. I recently designed a new Let It Be t-shirt
and the fact that so many people still love the Beatles I thought about a variation not found anywhere else.









I live in a big college town so when I wore it I became aware that I was on to something great. I had to order more business cards because I got tired of trying to explain my website address to all of the students asking where I got it.
I strongly suggest that everyone in this business wear your own tees.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

on st pattys day,, i has so many poeple that wanted my green sweatshirt with Irish princess written on it in Rhinestones, of irish colors,, that at the end of the day,, I gave it away,, took it off and handed it to someone who was drooling over it , the client was headed to the parade,, i was headed home,, they took it thru it on and wore it all night, and i got a ton of orders from that,, 
Yes wear your shirts,,, 
Sandy Jo 
MMM


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Think of yourself as a walking billboard. 
You should advertise yourself to death.
Wear a shirt when your working or out to lunch or dinner or even at a sporting event. I 've had so many people aproach me and ask me where I got the shirt. Do yourself a favor & order 3 dozen White t-s and print your logo on them. So when schools or clubs walk into your door asking for a raffle prizes- give them a dozen of your t-shirts.


----------



## ventureout (Apr 5, 2009)

I wear my shirts all the time. I wore mine to a local rock concert and the lead singer asked me about it. I just so happen to have one his size in my car. He wore it and that became one of my most popular shirts.

You also feel proud when someone compliments your designs.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome Venture,, 
I agree, it is awesome to see someone love our designs that can have anything they want in life, and they choose, ours,,
Glad you are here,
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## graybow (Mar 3, 2009)

it's true when ever i go out i wear my own t-shirts...


----------

